# Anubias Growth - I'm simply amazed !



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm quite excited, and just had to share this with you, (as I just did with Nicole by pm, who supplied me with the Anubias in the first place).

About 4 weeks ago I got 4 very healthy Anubia plants from Nicole, and upon asking her how she always grew such beautiful healthy plants, among other things, she suggested I contact Franck (crazy 72) to get a few helpful hints.
I did, he was very helpful, and he also put me on to Bien Lim, who I contacted, and he also gave me some really good info & advice - thanks, Bien.

The long & short of it is this:
I attached 4 of Nicole's Anubias (which were 2"-3" high and had about 4 leaves each) to a piece of driftwood in a 15 gal tank, and began to give them 6 hours daily of pressurized CO2 from a Fluval Mini 88 CO2 kit, along with NPK macro ferts and some trace micros, and approx 7 hrs. of T5 HO lighting, and weekly 50% wcs.

(This after reading that CO2 would not likely contribute a whole lot to accelerating Anubias growth).

I have been absolutely amazed at the results ! 

As many of you no doubt know, Anubias are very slow growing plants, only producing 1 new leaf every 3 or 4 weeks, under reasonably good conditions.

And I'm an Anubia lover.

Well, here's what happened:
In a little over 4 weeks, the Anubias have more or less tripled in size - are now 6" to 8" in height, and there are nearly 50 leaves on the plants combined. I've cut the rhizome on a couple of plants, now have six - but I could easily cut up a few more, to easily make up 9 to 12 plants.

I've been at this aquatics plant 'game' for a long time, and have never seen Anubias grow so well, so quickly - it's simply outstanding !
As I said, I just had to share this with you.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is great to hear, Paul. And very impressive indeed. Bien sure knows what he's doing with plants!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's why some of us are addicted to CO2 injected tank. I keep trying to get away from it, but always come back to it. The growth is incomparable.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats Paul!!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup. Injecting CO2 also totally opens up a whole bunch of cool plants that you otherwise wouldn't be able to keep.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Amazing ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

For those of you who would like to have a peek at these fast-growing Anubias, I just took a few pics and uploaded them to a photobucket album - here they are:

Anubias Photos by discuspaul | Photobucket

If you see this Nicole, these are your Anubias after one month! You should be proud, imo.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the same situation. I've got too much but can't throw it away.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I've killed Anubias before. I wish had your problem. Nice growth.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm still at it. Have now given away 5 plants, and still have 6-8 potential plants if I just cut the rhizomes.


----------

